# Utility Service Work



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been thinking of putting together a backhoe, truck, trailer and air compressor crew to be available to do work for the utility companies, sewer and water. We did this work for many years but there isn't that much work up here. But there are getting to be less people who want to do it. 

We might be available for emergency work. any thought from ypu who deal with this everyday.

We do a road opening about once every other year right now.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Down this way the sewer and water utilties have their own crews for repair work, including emergency work.

Unless your municipalities have a specific need, which you can fill, it does not seem like a good move to me.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No Town or utility has a dedicated crew for this work located in this area. We own more tools and equipment than most of them anyway.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Hate to be negative but in your area I'd give it a big:thumbdown


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, 

We do have indoor water, plumbing and electric lights. ya know.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well Nick I wasn't trying to insinuate that you were using out houses with Sears and Roebuck catalogs, but you don't have much municipal sewers and water lines up that way..........do you? Haven't been through that area in 10 yrs. or so, maybe you do.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We do emergency sewer work for our local sewer authority. The work sucks, but we charge accordingly for it. You are prolly better of doing what you are doing now.


----------

